# Prayers request



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Please pray for my friends son Joey who has Lyme Disease and has been very sick for the last 3 weeks. Thank you


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

My prayers will be included with those of others.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

On my list now.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Prayers


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Praying .


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

oh no,
Prayers being sent for speedy recovery.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Just said a prayer for Joey.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sending prayers


----------



## dorianne (Jan 18, 2012)

Sending prayers


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Praying for him .


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I will keep Joey and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Keeping him in my prayers


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

such an awful disease,will say a prayer for him


----------



## kcdaisy17 (Oct 20, 2017)

prayers


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Prayers, that’s terrible stuff. ????????????????????????


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers sent for Joey.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sent prayer! Hope he gets well soon


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Jeanie L said:


> Please pray for my friends son Joey who has Lyme Disease and has been very sick for the last 3 weeks. Thank you


????????‍♀ ????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I asked the Good Lord to help Joey and I hope Joey is on antibiotics.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Prayers for your friend. Our 11 year old grand daughter had it ( the beginning of last month). She is still in a lot of pain.


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

God Bless! Prayers said.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

My on going prayers for his recovery.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Grannie Sandy said:


> I asked the Good Lord to help Joey and I hope Joey is on antibiotics.


Yes, he is on antibiotics but it doesn't seem to be doing any good. He is in so much pain that he can't sleep at night. Thank you for praying for him.


----------

